# Vaping doesn't increase home pollution



## Hooked (11/11/17)

http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/11/09/vaping-and-air-pollution/

"The main aim of the study was to determine the harm posed to children by in-home air pollution...
Results showed that smoking, frying foods and cleaning products significantly reduced air quality, with it being worse in smaller homes. Smoking was found to cause the worst air quality, whereas e-cigarettes hardly had an impact."

"These results go a long way to argue a case for vaping especially with skeptics. It shows that vaping is safer not only for those vaping, but also for bystanders."

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (11/11/17)

Hooked said:


> http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/11/09/vaping-and-air-pollution/
> 
> "The main aim of the study was to determine the harm posed to children by in-home air pollution...
> Results showed that smoking, frying foods and cleaning products significantly reduced air quality, with it being worse in smaller homes. Smoking was found to cause the worst air quality, whereas e-cigarettes hardly had an impact."
> ...


Thanks for sharing @Hooked. 
The evidence in support of vaping is slowly and surely building up and getting out there. What is nice about this study is that it was not a study on vaping specifically so there is little chance of results having been influenced by researcher bias.

Still no excuse to expose people to unwanted clouds but good to know our vapor is less harmful than the air coming from the average restaurants kitchen.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/11/17)

@Raindance or the air from our kitchens at home, especially the trend nowadays for open-plan lounge and kitchen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/11/17)

Hooked said:


> http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/11/09/vaping-and-air-pollution/
> 
> "The main aim of the study was to determine the harm posed to children by in-home air pollution...
> Results showed that smoking, frying foods and cleaning products significantly reduced air quality, with it being worse in smaller homes. Smoking was found to cause the worst air quality, whereas e-cigarettes hardly had an impact."
> ...


Thats good news as my house usually looks like a Rave

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (27/7/18)

Think this is related:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...break-seconds-takes-30-minutes-cigarette.html


*Researchers measured particle concentrations indoors after participants exhale*
*They found particles evaporated within seconds after exhalation from vaping*
*For cigarettes, it took 30-45 minutes for air quality to return to normal levels *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (27/7/18)

I do wish they could do something about VG dust, though. I cleaned my PC case out yesterday and the VG gunk that came out of the fan inlets was horrific. There must surely be a cleaner-burning chemical which doesn't leave that residue? It's also why I don't vape in the car. Having to wipe the windows down afterwards is too much PT for me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/7/18)

I collect the dust and turn it back to liquid via a chemical process

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

